# Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 45x45x45cm stand / cabinet



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a spare Exo Terra terrarium that I want to set up for a crested gecko.
The stands for these are nigh on impossible to find in the UK.
I was lucky enough to get one via pre loved for my Leo but having problems trying to find another one.
I've been quoted £75 from one place and this seems expensive for what it is.
Does anyone know of a place that stocks these at a reasonable price?


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

Where about in the country are you ?

I too am looking for one of these. Got my last one at World of Water, Wraysbury, Staines (not cheap).

Surrey pets was my next choice, but cannot see them listed.

Going passed a garden centre today in Hampshire, will check them out as my Exo was about £55 there. 

Looked at their website, no cabinets listed. 

Southern Aquatics


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

spottymint said:


> Hi
> 
> Where about in the country are you ?
> 
> ...



I'm in North London, just called World of Water in Watford, they said they could get me one in for Friday but they are £89.99!
I refuse to pay it, I don't mind a fair price, I know they are not IKEA knocking them out cheap but for the amount of material used, there is no justification in such a high price.
Think I'll keep looking on pre loved and the classified section here.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

Been hunting one of these all day, today.

Both Surrey pet supplies & World Of Water have told me, these are discontinued now.

A lot of places cannot order these for me.

Good luck hunting.


----------



## Kitkat21 (Nov 2, 2010)

there are a couple on ebay i saw a few days ago athis shop has them i think Exo Terra Terrarium Cabinet 45cm Oak, PT2632 - £69.24


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

:notworthy:


----------



## Kitkat21 (Nov 2, 2010)

:welcome:


----------

